# Reload - 1 month cycle with full blood work before and after.



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm in the lucky position of being able to get blood work done pretty much whenever I need to, so I have decided to run a month of Extreme Reload and see what results come back for total test, free test, liver function etc.

I've had my baseline bloods done and expect the results sometime this week, I'm assuming everything will be normal as I have not run any PEDS for over a year but we shall see.

I'm starting the Reload today, and won't be using any other supps during this time. I'll report how I feel as the month goes by, but obviously the blood work will be the big thing.

Cheers,

G.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds great G , keep us posted.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Subscribed!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one G


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Be very interested in this thread.

Am using "Reload" my self at the moment, and whilst i can feel it working, and certain 'feedback' mechanisms are supporting ths, I am not in a positition to have regular bloods done.


----------



## Sully60001466868008 (Mar 8, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea.. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's my first set of results.

Decent total T, high SHBG, high estradiol....looks like im a great candidate for Reload!!

Estradiol - 180 pmol / L

Total T - 29.8 nmol / L

SHBG - 84 nmol / L

Alkaline phosphatase was up a bit , other liver values OK. Sorry for the small images of the scans, will resize them.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Very interesting G, will you have you next set of test at the end of reload or in between?


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

After mate, in about 4 weeks time from now.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

This will be interesting good thread matey


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I will be interested to see the results although I would have prefered to see the results after an AAS cycle.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Yanny,

I have tons of data from AAS cycles mate, I'm happy to share but I was pretty sure everyone knew what the starting point for AAS use would look like? Also, mechs for increasing SHBG and reducing estrogen are the same whether AAS was involved immediately prior or not. Anyhow, I have no need nor intention of jumping on anything the now so it will have to suffice with my last use being early last year.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it's better this is being done from a natural state, had it been done coming off an anabolic cycle people would be saying "it doesn't count because we don't know how well he'd have recovered without it".

This is a better trial than pretty much any other supplement company has done to show how well a product works. Where is a similar trial from LA Muscle for Norateen, BSN for Axis HT, Gaspari for any of their wonder products which never seem to last long before getting dropped/changed or the ever popular Maximuscle for their test booster.

I think this is a great, honest trial being done by someone who is nothing to do with the company and will tell it the way it is, good or bad.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any chance of a sunday sport level of what those results say?


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Cal,

No worries.

They say I'm dehydrated a bit, might have a vitamin D deficiency or gluten intolerance and I have high estradiol (estrogen), high normal testosterone and very high SHBG levels.

SHBG binds testosterone, so my free test level is probably quite low despite my total test level being OK.

If Reload works it should increase my total test, reduce SHBG and reduce estradiol.

cheers,

G


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

That's me booked in for my bloods tomorrow afternoon. It will take a week or so for the results to come back but in terms of things I have "felt" and so on here's the list...

Morning wood / general increase in perviness.

Some drop in bodyfat / body looks a little harder.

Increase in risk taking behaviour

Increase in dominance behaviour.

So basically I am randy, leaner, more assertive and more likely to do daft stuff cause it will be "cool". Nothing dramatic, and i get these kind of response when on cycle to a much greater degree but it's been enough for me to think that the Reload blood results might show some change in free T / drop in SHBG and estrogen.

cheers,

G


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This has been the genreal concencus of opinion of everyone who trialled RELOAD prior to release.

I'm looking forward to seeing the results of medical tests.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

nice one. Interesting thread. Reload is in my plan for the BNBF finals thanks to Extremes support


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it`ll be interesting to see if the bnbbf ban its use as its actually effective...

yes its a herb, but so are other things on theyre banned list lol

always thought it was a very subjective topic, who deciding what is ok to use, how much something is allowed to enhance performance before it becomes an unfair advantage etc..

it does bode well that being a herb it shouldnt get banned but then try buying kava kava in the uk now..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

They use the WADA banned list so if bulbine goes on there then I won be able to use it. However they have just released a new list so we are ok this season.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there ya go.. next year i`ll be calling you a bulbine pumping freak lol 

one day it ok another its not..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its interesting as creatine is proven to work but is still allowed..and i think the rules on caffeine in the IOC are slacker now too..

what makes a compound too good lol...


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

2nd set of bloods done, 5 lovely tubes of the red stuff now winging their way to the labs  I'll update this with scans of the results as soon as they come through.

cheers,

G


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

massive thanks to your way G


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Should get my results either later today or monday morning, I'll update this then. Cheers for the kind words akalatengo.


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, results are in!

Oestradiol (estrogen)

Before - 180 pmol / L

After - 144 pmol / L

Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG)

Before - 84 nmol /L

After - 57 nmol/L

Testosterone (total)

Before - 29.8 nmol / L

After - 19.6 nmol / L

Albumin

Before - 52g / L

After - 52g / L

Unbound bioavailable Test (calculated from Free & Bioavailable Testosterone calculator)

Before - 9.2 nmol /L

After 7.59 nmol / L

So, a drop in SHBG but a resultant drop in total T, and a reduction in Estro.

Looks like Reload would be better used as a PCT or DURING a cycle as the above would indicate that the feedback loop that regulates free T in natty's by changing production of SHGB and total T has kicked in here ie SHBG has been lowered, resulting in an increase in free test, and me noticing a bit of horn etc, after which Test output has been dropped to compensate for the decrease in SHBG so total free test levels stay similar over the long term. This wouldn't be an issue if there was another source of test coming in, and the reduction in estrogen and SHBG would be welcomed at that point.

Interesting piece of kit from Extreme, based on these results I will run it alongside and after AAS courses in future and again get bloods done regularly.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good info.

I was thinking of trying Reload as my only PCT next time.

I used before alongside regular nolva and clomid.

Do you think it is worth running during cycle as well? I must admit I do not understand the blood figures.


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

I think using it during cycle makes sense as it reduced SHBG. SHBG binds to testosterone, so your body can no longer use it, by lowering SHBG you end up with more test available for use. It also lowered estrogen a bit, so worthwhile for keeping estro in check as well.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, thanks.

Will get two bottles now!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

As Cal asked before could you explain to simpltons that dont understand it in such detail?

Well done for taking the time to get the blood work done G. Very imformative (well hopefully when i understand it.)

Im currently on Reload after a course of Bullets so interested on their effect.

Thanks


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

so basically your saying as a test booster it's not much cop for the natural guy(although i have been told diabetes lowers test)


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

dnlbwls said:


> so basically your saying as a test booster it's not much cop for the natural guy(although i have been told diabetes lowers test)


Going from my blood work alone it looks like it cuts SHBG very well, but when free test went up as a result of this, my body compensated by producing less Test in the first place, so the end result was a similar amount of free Test at the end as at the start. 2 options for a natty would be to run it for a shorter period of time in the hoop of avoiding the feedback loop kicking in, OR stay on it for much longer, in the hope that total T level picks up. I couldn't tell you which would work better, but I'd be inclined to go for a short cycle followed by time off.

SX Dave,

No worries mate, it isnt complex at all, just seems it with all the hormone names and measurement in nmol / L floating about!

Here's the background info you need to make sense of it...

Your body makes testosterone, which is a chemical messenger... a hormone. It floats about in the blood waiting to get used in a particular process in your body.

In order for the hormone to work it has to connect with a receptor on some tissue in your body - you can think of this as a "lock and key" kind of scenario, the hormone binds to the receptor, and "turns on" the process like your car keys slot in and fire the engine. Each process in the body has it's own hormone(s) and it's own receptor(s) and only the right one can turn it on.

This can happen in lots of different tissues in the body, hence Testosterone has lots of slightly different effects in different kinds of tissue. The ones we care about relate to muscle growth.

So, you have a receptor in muscle tissue, that can be activated by testosterone, to trigger muscle growth, so the more testosterone you have, the more muscle growth.

Sadly your body also makes a substance called sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) that can bind to that testosterone, so that it no longer fits in the receptor. Going back to the lock and key scenario the SHBG looks a lot like the shape of the lock, so the key (the testosterone) slots in to it, but now it can't slot in to the receptor. Basically it is out of action. This is called Bound testosterone. Test that is not bound is called Free Testosterone.

The ideal scenario for bodybuilding is to have lots of testosterone, and for it all to be Free, so it can be used. Sadly your body has a good idea of how much free testosterone it really needs, so it tries to control the amount by either changing the amount of Testosterone produced, or changing the amount of SHGB produced.

So, if you decrease SHBG levels, there will, for a wee while, be an increase in free testosterone. But pretty soon the body will reduce it's production of testosterone, so that the amount of Free Testosterone remains about the same.

Example:

10 units of test get made.

The body needs 4.

6 units of SHBG get made, so that only 4 of the test remain free for use.

Then you take Reload and lower the amount of SHBG getting made....

10 units of test get made.

The body needs 4.

Reload cuts the amount of SHBG to 4 units, so now 6 test are free for use.

Now there is more Free testosterone than your body actually needs, so it cuts the amount of test it makes.

8 units of test get made.

The body needs 4.

Reload is still cutting the amount of SHBG to 4 units, so now 4 units of test are free for use, and the body is back to where it started.

That's called a feedback loop, it's how your body makes sure it only ever has the "right" amount of hormones available, and it is exactly what happened in my blood work - SHBG went down quite a bit, so my body responded by making less testosterone s the amount of Free Test stayed about the same.

The only way around this is to introduce more testosterone from an outside source (T-bullet, prohormones, anabolic steroids, etc) , then you have a scenario like this...

20 units of test get put in

The body needs 4.

Body makes as much SHBG as it can, but it cant make enough to bind all the extra test.

There is an increase in free test.

You grow.

A better way though would be....

20 units of test get put in.

The body needs four.

Add Reload to reduce the amount of SHBG getting made.

More test stays "free", you grow even more.

hope that makes a bit more sense?

Cheers,

G


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> SX Dave,
> 
> No worries mate, it isnt complex at all, just seems it with all the hormone names and measurement in nmol / L floating about!
> 
> ...


tbh i think that should be stickeyd or added to one..

that lot finally made sense. 

repped!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

so for a natty like me, how long should I stay on and how long off of reload?


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, Can't tell ya, really don't know simply because i only got bloods done after 1 month. The options would be to stay on less than 1 month and hope you got SHBG blocking then come of before T level drops, or stay on it for ages and hope that a new slightly higher balance is struck between shbg and total T over the longer term.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Scott, Liam has been on Reload now for 3 months, after 2 months he started to get noticeably leaner whilst still getting stronger.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice one Doug


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Scott, Liam has been on Reload now for 3 months, after 2 months he started to get noticeably leaner whilst still getting stronger.


There ya go. That points to a higher level of free T in the longer term, so why not try a longer cycle and see what happens?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Wee, that post is spot on and you was right it was the abreviations and names that confused me.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

SO when are the next lot of results due then Wee G?


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

AChappell said:


> SO when are the next lot of results due then Wee G?


I'll be getting bloods every month and just started an AAS cycle, so next ones will be mid-cycle, then the ones after that just post cycle, then the ones after that off again. I'll share them up each time just for info.

cheers,

G


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a shame we couldn't run a control trial with several bodybuilders getting bloods around the country. It would certainly strengthen the evidence.


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

AChappell said:


> It's a shame we couldn't run a control trial with several bodybuilders getting bloods around the country. It would certainly strengthen the evidence.


No chance of that dude. Hardly any PIED clinics in the UK, hardly any of those do bloods either, would have to be done private so cost would be circa 1.5K, then theres the issue of compliance, usage of other compounds etc...it would be a cluster****.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

We g ur the man e every post I've seen or looked up on did not make sence but they way u put it . Good man 


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

G,

this is a great thread. I have been on a reload cycle after a t-bullets and it is all making sense thanks to your very down to earth explanation. Much appreciated. I wish I had had the blood tests before pre/post t-bullet and pre/post reload.

will follow your progress in here.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got my off cycle bloods done, will post them up then have a go at getting my body back to normal(ish) nice and quick before going back on AAS. It might take up to 10 days to get lab reports back, so don't hold yer breath!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Good to see you continuing this wee g. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------

